# No like option or subscribed threads.



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good day.

I do not have the option to like a post. Is this because I'm new?( I have just seen I need to be a Bronze member)

My subscribed threads aren't showing up in my settings either?

Advice please?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bump....... Likes issue sorted. Still not getting a list of my subscribed threads......?

@Hera


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Omen669 said:


> Bump....... Likes issue sorted. Still not getting a list of my subscribed threads......?
> 
> @Hera


Not sure why that's happening, however our new site launches in a little over 2 weeks so everything should be fine after that point.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ok thank you.


----------

